# GX 345 wont start



## knic1590 (Feb 8, 2011)

So here is my problem, about 3 weeks ago i was snow blowing and my tractor quit for no reason, i started it back up and finished out the job. the next snowstorm i was left stranded doing my neighbors driveway, it just quit for no reason and wouldn't turn over this time. so i towed it home and let it sit. the next day it turned on and then it quit again. now it wont even turn over, i have waited 2 weeks for a new ignition coil because that it what i was told the problem was by 2 people. I am not getting a spark out of either side therefor it wont turn over it will crank but no turn over. Any suggestions, since the trailer is buried in the snow and their is no hope of getting it out to bring it to John Deere without my blower. it has the 20hp liquid cooled Kawasaki motor 

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hard to tell what the issue is - could be electrical, something couldve let loose in the motor.

Hows the snowblower driven? Belt or shaft? Is it a horizontal shaft or verticle shaft motor? 

Is the motor locked up or still able to turn over by hand? 

Does it have an electric deck clutch ( if used when a belt driven snowblower is attached?) 

Reason im asking is - if the ign system works ( start turns over when key is on) - could be a starter solenoid, starter motor- bad battery- wiring. Even if the flywheel shear key broke itll have no spark ( due to kick back/strain of blower).

If the motor is locked/not turning - could be the deck clutch is stuck on /frozen , something in the motor came apart/starter gear locked into the starter ring gear.

Im guessing before the snow hit- it was checked over/tuned up - if battery was putting out enough amps to run in the cold ( low battery can effect the electric clutch).

Just stuff i can think of with info you gave -


----------



## knic1590 (Feb 8, 2011)

the blower is belt driven, idk about the engine, i had it in the shop in the spring for a full works and it ran fine all summer and now this. I have never had an issue with it so I am not all too familiar with the engine. it does have an electrical deck clutch. When that is engaged on my tractor the motor wont even turn when i turn the key to start it up. 
I just went and worked on it and the cable was loose for the ignition coil, and that seems to be the problem. thanks for the input!


----------



## STOLLAR (Feb 6, 2015)

my jd 345 would not crank fast enough to start : IT SOUNDED LIKE THE SOLNOID ONLY RATTLED :THEN IT WOULD STICK THE RELAY IN THE CIRCUIT BOAOD ; CAUSING STARTER TO ENGAGE IN THE RUN MODE; AND NO SPARK.I WORKED MOST OF THE DAY AND FOUND THE WIRES TO THE HEAD LIGHTS HAD BEEN CUT ; THERE ARE 3WIRES 2 BLACK AND 1 YELLOW; THE BLACK WIRES MUST BE PUT TOGETHER; WHAT A SETUP; I HAVE 3 OF THE 345 SO SWITCHING PARTS HELPED JUST CAUSED A HEADACHE ;


----------

